# Precipice Trail - hiking suggestions?



## Acadia (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

My name's Matt and I'm from the Greater Boston area. I am new to AlpineZone but I must say that it looks like a fantastic resource and I'm glad I stumbled in! Last June my girlfriend (now fiancee) and I spent a week in Acadia National Park hiking around the various trails. We hiked up Pemetic Mountain and had a blast! We tried to do the Precipice Trail but it was closed due to the fact that the peregrine falcons had returned to nest. I would love to do the trail so if anyone has any photos, tips, advice, recollections and can especially advise me on when the best time would be to go and do the trail I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks very much everyone,

Matt Kavanah


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome Matt!

I have yet to hike in Acadia but am aware of the trail closures. I do not know the schedule but I believe the nesting patterns of the falcons is somewhat  regular.  The National Park Service (I suspect they Acadia has a web-site - likely a link here or at VFTT, or the White Mountain Server exist)  has that information on the Acadia page.  

Somewhere I recall seeing Acadia trail info online.


----------



## Acadia (Jan 26, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the information there Mike.
You've got to get to Acadia sometime - heaven on earth!

 - Matt


----------

